# Paramétrer GTK en français



## kabeha (14 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Cherchant vainement comment param&#233;trer Inkscape en fran&#231;ais alors que la version t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e est soi-disant en fran&#231;ais, la seule info trouv&#233;e est qu'il faut que GTK soit param&#233;tr&#233; en fran&#231;ais.    

Je croyais que Gimp qui lui est bien en fran&#231;ais chez moi utilisais aussi GTK.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il &#233;clairer ma lanterne ?


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2006)

&#201;clairons cette lanterne du c&#244;t&#233; d'Unix ... je transf&#232;re.
On y a d'ailleurs d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; d'Inkscape je crois.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (15 Décembre 2006)

C'est bizarre ce sujet récurrent, 
car de mémoire (je suis pas à domicile) j'ai le souvenir d'avoir toujours installé des V° françaises de Inkscape, (gimp, Scribus ?)sous  Linux et windows, mais peut-être je me gourre ? ! ?
Patrick


----------



## kabeha (15 Décembre 2006)

Mais je ne suis ni sous Windoze ni sous Linux mais OS 10.3.9


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Décembre 2006)

Oups !
désolé, j'ai du lire le sujet en diagonale,
je sors,
patrick


----------

